# H&R Handi Rifle vs NEF rifle/barrels



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I read a post here talking about the H&R Handi rifle. Did a little bit of searching and discovered you can get different barrels for it. Like the thompson center rifles........ well not exactly apparently. You have to send in the reciever for a proof fitting of the new barrel. Looked some more and found NEF handi rifles..... are these the same?
I was considering purchasing the thompson center gun for my son but the prices............... I am hoping to get him started having his hunting rifles as he already has his shotguns. Having the same stock and feel and being able to just change barrels appeals to me. H&R owns NEF apparently so I was wondering if these are the same critter. $85.00 for a new barrel is a lot better than $225.00!!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes H&R and NEF single shot rifles as the same, parts, barrels, and stocks are interchangeable.

I'd buy the encore, or the contender. Yes barrels are more expensive, but you get what you pay for. I had a NEF in .223, at 100 yards I was lucky to get a 8 inch group. I was shooting remington Premier 55 grain HP and Federal American Eagle 55 grain HP, had a Tasco World Class mounted. Terriable, Terriable accuracy. 
uke: 
I also had problems with ejection. Called NEF, they said that was common for rimless cases, they told me they used a shotgun extractor designed for rimmed shotshells. 
:eyeroll: 
Basically they admitted to me that the gun wouldn't eject rimless rifle cases reliably. Then they offerred to sale me an additional barrel, and advised me to consider the 30/30 or .44 mag barrels, said the gun would eject these because of the rimmed case!
:huh: 
They said that the gun met their accuracy standard when it left the factory. I asked what their standards were and the operator said 3 shots in 3 inches. I finally got her to tell me the range, Indoor, Machine Rest, 20 yards! 
:******: 
Needles to say that POS lost its place in my gun cabinet, traded it to a Remingotn 700 in .22-250, best trade I ever made!
:thumb: 
Both NEF and H&R made good single barrel shotguns, but their rifles suck!
:sniper: 
:soapbox:

Do yourself a favor and buy a TC encore or contender.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.varminthunters.com/tech/nef.html
Sounds about how all the Ruger Mini-14's that I've owned shot.LOL. 
Check the above link for some tips to make your handy rifle more accurate.

:sniper:


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, that is the first time I have heard of them not shooting good :-?. Price is right but not if it is not a good gun. I know the thompson Center is great quality..................... Man, 3" in 3 shots from a 20yard bench rest????? Is this from a sighted person???


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That's odd, my .223 handi rifle would shoot about 3/4" at 100 yards, prone off a bipod, never had a problem with case ejection either. Good little rifle for the money IMO.

huntin1


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I currently own a NEF 17HMR... nice little accurate rifle this is the 2nd NEF I have owned. The first was the handi-rifle in .223 w/ the HB... very accurate with groups under 1" @ 100yrds never had a failure to eject as well. IMHO they are very good weapons for the $. would I buy another... yes I would have no problem buying 1!

And yes H&R 1871 and NEF are the same company/rifles. The SB2 is the only one that can have the multiple barrels rifle and or shotgun.... the SB1 (shotgun model) cant be fitted with rilfe barrel but can have other shotgun barrels fitted. the rim-fire models can only be fitted with other rim-fire cartridges, due to the alignment of the firing pin.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I purchased three of them for my three sons. A couple didn't eject great, but they shot 1 and ½ inch groups all day long. When I loaded 40 gr Sierra hollow points with H322 powder that group dropped to ½ inch at 100 yards. I'm currently considering a 22 Hornet in that rifle.

The triggers are not great, but that also can be corrected. I understand that if you send them in the company will reduce the trigger to 3 pounds for you, but no less.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I've been shooting NEF's for years. Currently I'm using a stainless .243. I have simply had no problems with accuracy. Each year I contribute a NEF in 30-30 to the hunter safety class conducted locally by our Game Wardens. They can give it to whomever they want in the class. It's the perfect first gun for a kid. As a break open action, it's loaded or it is not. Since it's an exposed hammer firearm, the safety mechanism is obvious. Most importantly it reinforces the idea that the first shot as the only one that is truly important, as opposed to filling the air with lead. Best of all they can get other rifle caliber barels, or shotgun gauges.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

O.K so far the majority favors the gun with one opposed................. 
I like forums for info. Reall people with real experiences and no salesman pitch. I would like more opinions and experiences and I was wondering what the fee is for fitting a different barrel. I like single shot and the fact one rifle to get used to.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not sure on the cost, you would have to contact NEF. When I had mine several years ago I sent it in to have them fit a 45-70 barrel to it, at that time it cost $60 + shipping both ways.

huntin1


----------

